# Saving some Red Bud, hopefully!



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 10, 2015)

Last spring I had to cut down my rotten red bud, and I am hopefull I can salvage some turning stock from it.
I decided to try a few different methods to try and save some.
After cutting it into turning stock pieces, I put them into a 5 gallon bucket of water to keep them from drying out to fast.





Next I put them in another 5 gallon bucket of Pentacryl or Denatured alcohol and let them soak from 5 days to 2 weeks depending on thickness.





I then let them air dry for a day or two and coated them with anchorseal.





Next into a paper bag, where I labeled and dated it.





I then sealed up the bags and put them in the lumber storage barn. Im hoping that keeping them out of the sunlight and drying slowly will be the key to saving them. We will just have to wait and see...
Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2015)

Tom, I'm using a special drying process with my last batch of redbud (and it is literally my last batch) also. once it is dry enough - and it almost is - I will see about sending it to be cast because I do not like casting. 



 

Before I tossed this stuff to the anthills in the back forty I had triple sealed it and kept it in boxes. It doesn't matter. Redbud is going to crack. I hope yours doesn't but we shall see . . .


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 10, 2015)

I just like this emoticon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 10, 2015)

Interesting. Is redbud known to be one of those annoying woods to dry? I cut a few pieces up last winter and came across them yesterday when I tossed out my old kiln (an old freezer w/ dehumidifier) and they weren't cracked a bit, nor were they sealed.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tom, I'm using a special drying process with my last batch of redbud (and it is literally my last batch) also. once it is dry enough - and it almost is - I will see about sending it to be cast because I do not like casting.
> 
> View attachment 85289
> 
> Before I tossed this stuff to the anthills in the back forty I had triple sealed it and kept it in boxes. It doesn't matter. Redbud is going to crack. I hope yours doesn't but we shall see . . .



Well worst case scenario, I will have some very expensive firewood!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Interesting. Is redbud known to be one of those annoying woods to dry? I cut a few pieces up last winter and came across them yesterday when I tossed out my old kiln (an old freezer w/ dehumidifier) and they weren't cracked a bit, nor were they sealed.



Anything but very small pen blank sizes seem to tear themselves apart, so hopefully yours and mine will be OK!


----------

